
CSS3 Buttons - alexkiwi
http://lab.simurai.com/css/buttons/
======
dmix
This is how this page looks in IE6: <http://i.imgur.com/PVT7u.png>

_Note_ I understand it's an experiment, just for curiosity

~~~
lenni
To be honest, I thought it would look much worse. I would say it is even
acceptable if you design for a website with a tech-savvy audience.

~~~
jamesjyu
Yeah, that looks like it degrades rather gracefully. As long as (1) the text
is still readable, and (2) the buttons are clickable, I say people should just
go for it.

~~~
ugh
With a little more effort you should even be able to make them look a bit more
like buttons in older browsers or Internet Explorer.

------
antidaily
Brilliant - kinda looks like hard candy. But...

 _If you're planing to use the BonBon buttons for production.. Well, I don't
recommend it.. yet! Yes, I'm sorry, life is hard._

~~~
Huppie
As long as there's no license attached I wouldn't use it in production anyway.

~~~
lovskogen
Why? Getting sued over the CSS used for buttons?

------
levesque
They _feel_ laggy. It's like there is a delay added to their animations on
mouse hovering... or is it just ineffective? Can't say I like it.

~~~
lazyjeff
There is a delay for the button to "shift" up AND glow. That's two steps and
most buttons have only a single visual feedback, so it feels like it's laggy
due to this extra step. I agree that it's a bit too much.

------
pierrefar
Aaaah my eyes! (After viewing the page in IE8.)

These buttons don't degrade gracefully at all.

~~~
chc
I can only imagine. They're unusable even in Safari 4 (the reflections turn
into white boxes that cover up most of the buttons).

Of course, when you're pushing the envelope, you're pretty much by definition
going to leave the laggards who stick to older technology behind.

~~~
pierrefar
From the point of view of the user, I strongly subscribe to the school of
thought that says build it working for everyone and enhance for the users that
have better browsers. These buttons, as the post itself says at the end, are
just not ready for production.

~~~
benatkin
I missed the part that says it's not ready for production when I first read
it. Here's part of the quote from the end:

> This is just a demo and not meant to be used on your next project that
> targets the average internet user.

------
arnorhs
Has anybody made an @font-face package with icons? That would be super helpful
and nice for doing icons on buttons etc...

~~~
daleharvey
<http://pictos.drewwilson.com/> has

~~~
pclark
aren't they a massive over engineering? Like having to create the appropriate
fall back for older browsers would be a real pest.

~~~
daleharvey
all modern browsers support font-face, I have doubts about whether they dont
suffer from the fout but thats about it, people who arent web developers
really dont like dealing with images, its a pretty huge pain so just being
able to type some text and have a nice icons show up is a nice choice for
some.

------
pyre
Hitting inspect element in Chromium on Linux gives me an "Aw Snap" crash. :-\

~~~
ramidarigaz
I've been getting a lot more Aw Snaps after upgrading to Chromium 7.whatever
on Linux.

It happens all the time when I'm searching for things on google.

------
cubtastic71
Are we going to see "Flaming" CSS3 buttons anytime soon!? I mean yes mark up
is just a href tag but the CSS itself is a bit huge when you look at the
styling?

------
bprater
I learned a few bits about CSS3, such as splitting up border radius for top
and bottom.

------
marknutter
I guess sexy is a relative term.

------
AlexC04
My soul weeps for their beauty

------
drivebyacct2
There must be a bug in the lastest Dev version of Chrome. Some strange
transparent white box on the "top" of the buttons.

<http://imgur.com/CTVFM.png>

~~~
alanh
Not a Chrome bug so much as an artifact of Windows blur APIs as far as I can
tell. Shadows and blurs look less Gaussian and more bidirectional motion
blurred on Windows in Chome and other modern browsers.

------
miratom
...if you think children's vitamins are sexy.

------
blehn
Just because you _can_ doesn't mean you _should_.

~~~
richbradshaw
Not all HTML and CSS happens in a browser. Many interfaces are written that
are rendered by webkit, and in those instances this is awesome.

~~~
ciupicri
Could you give some examples, please?

~~~
bricestacey
I don't have examples, but many "web developers" create desktop apps that
thinly wrap webkit or their rendering engine of choice to permit HTML/CSS
markup for their GUI.

I do this with Prism all the time to deploy web apps to my company, but you
could equally embed webkit yourself into any app - and use these buttons in a
single (known working) environment.

